# My Terrarium (big pic)



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

For those of you who haven't been subjected to the pictures of my terrarium, you are hereby inducted into the club. For those others here, I'm sorry to make you look at it again. However, it's a great spot for me to unwind of an evening, and a great source of pride for me to have been able to build this from scratch when I hardly had two coins to rub together (not that much has changed).

Anyway, I'd like to thank the ladies at Quality Captives for providing excellent stock for bringing and keeping this piece of the Amazon a magical place rather than just an indoor garden. I would have never dreamed that my journey in building this tank would have provided me with the wonderful friendships it has developed. For those of you who have not had the pleasure of seeing their frogs, you are really at a loss. They are a credit to the hobby, and I thank them for all the great advice and help.

Anyway, here's my attempt to imbed this picture now that I set up a new hosting site.

http://community.webshots.com/scripts/e ... ity=fJfvIO


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

No luck viewing it homer...



Homer said:


> For those of you who haven't been subjected to the pictures of my terrarium, you are hereby inducted into the club. For those others here, I'm sorry to make you look at it again. However, it's a great spot for me to unwind of an evening, and a great source of pride for me to have been able to build this from scratch when I hardly had two coins to rub together (not that much has changed).
> 
> Anyway, I'd like to thank the ladies at Quality Captives for providing excellent stock for bringing and keeping this piece of the Amazon a magical place rather than just an indoor garden. I would have never dreamed that my journey in building this tank would have provided me with the wonderful friendships it has developed. For those of you who have not had the pleasure of seeing their frogs, you are really at a loss. They are a credit to the hobby, and I thank them for all the great advice and help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Yeah, I know. Does anyone have any tips as to how to get pics to post here? I'm following the directions, and I even set up a webshots account. I have put in to get a frognet account activated, but I haven't had a good track record of getting the timing and communication down with that, either. The last time I tried to get one of those set up, I only had 2 days of decompression (when I wanted to get an account downloaded) before my 80+ hour weeks prepping for grad school finals.

Everyone was very helpful, but I just couldn't get the password set up before finals, and it had been shut down once finals were over because I hadn't used the space yet. :? I just can't win for losing.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

You could always just put on kingsnake photo gallery, and paste the link in an email.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

khoff said:


> You could always just put on kingsnake photo gallery, and paste the link in an email.


I'm sorry, but I don't understand how pasting a link in an email applies here. Can you clarify?

I also provided a link to the pic. Was anyone able to view the pic by using the link?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2004)

i use photobucket.com free image hosting works great. then you can just paste the link to your photo in the body of your text.


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

sorry, I miss typed. I meant post the link in this thread.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

use the frognet gallery, its free and rocks. Just email them for a password


----------



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Homer,

We too are amazed at the friendships we have made because of the frogs. We really hesitate to call the majority of the people we sell to 'customers'. Because they are more friends than anything. 

As for the image -- send it to me. I'll host it on my site. The image link should work for you then.



Homer said:


> I would have never dreamed that my journey in building this tank would have provided me with the wonderful friendships it has developed.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*your pic...*

Homer,

When you follow the link it gives us the message that we are not the 'owner' of the gallery and are unable to view it. Could it be you need to adjust the permissions in your gallery so anyone can view it?

Also, I checked the format of your "image" tags to make sure the issue wasn't an left off tag or something similar, but everything was ok. 

Melis


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

I give up. :x I'll send you my pic, as my webshots gallery is supposed to be open to everyone to see. Frognet has yet to contact me regarding setting up an account. :evil:

Has anyone else tried to use the link to see my pic? It has taken me right to the pic on every computer I've used. :?


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Homer- Webshots doesnt allow remote linking, which means you cant link exactly to your pic. You have to give us the URL to your gallery (album), NOT a specific picture.

The reason why you see it, is because its cached onto your computer. Another reason, is because your already logged into your account. (which needs a password, right?) The link you gave us, was an edit to your pic, FROM your own password/screename, etc. We arnt the owners! =)

Log out, then paste the url onto here.

Hope that wasnt confusing.
M.N


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Bite the bullet and get paid web hosting. It's a lot easier, and cheap too. My hosting company charges $48 per year for up to 525MB of pics and 15GB of bandwidth per month. I like being in total control and not having to have stupid banners and pop ups all over my web site.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks, Moe. I'll try that here now.

http://community.webshots.com/photo/121 ... 7954fJfvIO

Let me know if you can see the image.


----------



## Moe (Feb 15, 2004)

Much better 

M.N


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2004)

wow! that tank was definitely worth the confusion =) very dense, and very alive. how do you ever find your frogs in there!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Very nice tank homer, whats going in there?



Homer said:


> Thanks, Moe. I'll try that here now.
> 
> http://community.webshots.com/photo/121 ... 7954fJfvIO
> 
> Let me know if you can see the image.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

*Here it is on the board!!!*

here you go Homer!

http://www.qualitycaptives.com/homer/images/Terrarium12-2003.JPG


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

very nice, Homer. You have created your own little slice of the rainforest. Looks truly authentic. I know you are proud.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. Kyle, that is my New River Tinctorius tank, which is the first tank I ever set up. Like you, I had the little ones in small quarantine tanks for some time before letting them roam free.

Matt, you'd be surprised at how bold the frogs are when they have so many plants to make them feel secure. Some actually come down front for their daily chow and stand by the glass to beg for more food.

The success of this setup certainly is no credit to me, but to the great resources we have on the web, and in the individuals on this forum and Kingsnake (sorry, I said the K word! :wink: ). Plus, it's a testiment to how easy it is to be successful when you buy quality plants and animals and have a good light setup.

I've had such great success out of the gates in this hobby, and I really owe it to the people I have used as resources for knowledge and stock. That's why I like to let everyone know where I get my stuff, because I want to see others have success and enjoy the hobby. This stuff is just too much fun to hoard for yourself!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2004)

Yes, very nice Homer! I bet they are in froggy heaven in this setup. LOVE all the plants. Looks fantastic. :mrgreen: 
Rhonda


----------

